# CA PE Review Classes



## venturagirl (Jul 16, 2010)

Can anyone suggest review courses in the San Luis Obispo, Santa Barbara, Ventura, LA, and OC county areas?

RBF is out as i'm looking to take the exam in Oct 2010.

Thanks.


----------



## outatime2002 (Jul 31, 2010)

venturagirl said:


> Can anyone suggest review courses in the San Luis Obispo, Santa Barbara, Ventura, LA, and OC county areas?RBF is out as i'm looking to take the exam in Oct 2010.
> 
> Thanks.


Go with MP Review in Costa Mesa. It's reasonably priced and has alot of good study materials. I took this course and passed the PE Civil on my first attempt in April 2010. The seismic review by Rick Drake, SE is really thorough too.


----------



## November (Aug 2, 2010)

outatime2002 said:


> venturagirl said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone suggest review courses in the San Luis Obispo, Santa Barbara, Ventura, LA, and OC county areas?RBF is out as i'm looking to take the exam in Oct 2010.
> ...


I took the course out of Cal Poly, http://www.peitrcc.com/index.html. I found the theory exceptionally good. It's not that they did not cover the practical problems but the theory was really good (what I needed). The structures was excellent. I know because I didn't understand most of it (but it was really well organized). But my co-worker (took it at the same time) really seemed to get a lot out of it and co-worker passed the civil the first time out. But for me, I failed after taking the course. I do not blame the course, it's me. With my background, I needed another course, one that was really good for practical problems now that I understood the theory. For this I took the Excel Test Prep course, http://www.exceltest.com/pe.html. It's not that they didn't do theory, but the practical was outstanding. The guy that came in from Texas and covered geotechnical saved by rear-end. Unfortunately, this course seems to be in the bay area only. After taking this course, I passed the civil.

Wish you the best of luck.

NOVEMBER


----------



## playboyman007 (Aug 8, 2010)

If you do plan to take the MP review as _outatime2002_ has suggested, I'll see you there next weekend. I thought it was reasonably priced compared to RBF and Chelapati. RBF does offer breakfast every morning though.


----------

